

Command-line tool for checking who has unfollowed you on Twitter - Skywing
http://ryancole.github.com/twitdiff/

======
Skywing
Had been meaning to write something like this for awhile. Finally found some
time to knock it out. I didn't really want to use any of the numerous shady
web apps for this.

